# Quilt is finished!



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

This is the quilt that has been on the frame for over 3 months. This is the quilt that almost had me taking my machine and frame apart and selling it! This is now my favorite quilt!







Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Holy Cow! That's wonderful.

I can see how both of your statement are pure truth. It looks like it could drive you bonkers, and then in love with the finished quilt.

Beautiful work.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a beautiful quilt! I wish I had the patience. My mom quilted, her mom did, etc. I don't know why I didn't get what it takes to do it.
Wonderful work!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

How nice!! Another pretty quilt that I'd like to have.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow! that is just gorgeous!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love your colors! It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, that is gorgeous!!!! Give yourself a big old pat on the back from me!! What was the pattern for this one?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

MacaReenie said:


> Oh, that is gorgeous!!!! Give yourself a big old pat on the back from me!! What was the pattern for this one?


This was a Moda University BOM called Selvages. It was one of those $5 BOM where you pay for the first block but get the others free if you bring in the completed block from the previous month. So all told, this was a pretty cheap quilt.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

TOO pretty! :goodjob:



SueMc said:


> That is a beautiful quilt! I wish I had the patience. My mom quilted, her mom did, etc. I don't know why I didn't get what it takes to do it.


Just sit down with some scraps and start sewing squares together. Or, if you want something fancier, get a "beginning to quilt" type of book that'll walk you through it. Anything by Lynette Jensen or Debbie Mumm will be full of instructions.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

What an interesting pattern.. I love the way the border color makes all the blocks pop out!! and great job on quilting!

SueMc..I know you could do it.. another quilting teacher I would recommend is Eleanor Burns.. when you get ready to try it, we are here for you..


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Lovely, I could gaze at it for hours.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

maxine said:


> another quilting teacher I would recommend is Eleanor Burns..


Probably the _best_ teacher, actually.  I can't believe I forgot her!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well done! Love the colors!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

AWESOME!! I've never seen that design and I love the colors!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow !!! Stunning !!!!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

You did a fantastic job. I looks like a quilt that tells a story.
Are you keeping it?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

prairiegirl said:


> You did a fantastic job. I looks like a quilt that tells a story.
> Are you keeping it?


The only story this quilt tells is my introduction to machine quilting. You can tell by the end of the quilt I did get much, much better. And yes I am keeping it. It goes where I go. It's my grown up blanky.
karen in NE Indiana


----------

